# Rami contro Salvini:"se lo ringraziano è merito mio"



## 7vinte (25 Marzo 2019)

Parole dure di Rami, il 13enne eroe del Bus in fiamme, contro Matteo Salvini:"Dopo tutto quello che è successo volevo vedere cosa avrebbe detto Salvini, se tutti i ragazzi fossero morti? Se tutti adesso lo ringraziano è merito mio. Di Maio vuole darmi la cittadinanza, io mi fido di lui".


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Parole dure di Rami, il 13enne eroe del Bus in fiamme, contro Matteo Salvini:"Dopo tutto quello che è successo volevo vedere cosa avrebbe detto Salvini, se tutti i ragazzi fossero morti? Se tutti adesso lo ringraziano è merito mio. Di Maio vuole darmi la cittadinanza, io mi fido di lui".



Ahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahaahah


----------



## Route66 (25 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Parole dure di Rami, il 13enne eroe del Bus in fiamme, contro Matteo Salvini:"Dopo tutto quello che è successo volevo vedere cosa avrebbe detto Salvini, se tutti i ragazzi fossero morti? Se tutti adesso lo ringraziano è merito mio. Di Maio vuole darmi la cittadinanza, io mi fido di lui".



Se le parole sono vere e pronunciate proprio dal ragazzo....come passare dal ruolo di eroe a quello di pagliaccio nel giro di poche ore!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2019)

trashissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssimo

piuttosto allora guardo l'isola dei famosi... dai.. chissà quanto gli hanno allungato. capirai se a 13 anni sa chi è salvini

ospitata dalla d'urso: ritirate le quote


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Marzo 2019)

Se ne tornasse a casa sua allora, se non gli va bene, no?

Altra strumentalizzazione vomitevole.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Parole dure di Rami, il 13enne eroe del Bus in fiamme, contro Matteo Salvini:"Dopo tutto quello che è successo volevo vedere cosa avrebbe detto Salvini, se tutti i ragazzi fossero morti? Se tutti adesso lo ringraziano è merito mio. Di Maio vuole darmi la cittadinanza, io mi fido di lui".



Oh anvedi che arroganza che stanno tirando fuori sti due mocciosi. 

A pensar male spesso si fa peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca. Chi vuol capire, capisca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Parole dure di Rami, il 13enne eroe del Bus in fiamme, contro Matteo Salvini:"Dopo tutto quello che è successo volevo vedere cosa avrebbe detto Salvini, se tutti i ragazzi fossero morti? Se tutti adesso lo ringraziano è merito mio. Di Maio vuole darmi la cittadinanza, io mi fido di lui".



Perchè non si sposa con Greta?


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Marzo 2019)

Ci rendiamo conto dello schifo? Qui si sfiora una tragedia incredibile per un pelo e il primo pensiero che viene in mente a qualche scoppiato è quello di strumentalizzare il tutto obbligando a gran voce cosa fare e cosa non fare. E' impossibile sia stato tutto escogitato dall'inizio semplicemente perchè l'autista era un immigrato, ma non mi sorprenderei se un giorno i parrucconi della sinistra decidessero di architettare qualche strage in nome della "democrazia", hanno pur sempre degli antenati di tutto rispetto come le BR alle spalle. E' una situazione impossibile comunque, ed alla base c'è un pensiero unico malato che ha il compito di innalzare certe categorie di persone messe da sempre in secondo piano con lo scopo di dimostrare di essere migliore degli altri


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ci rendiamo conto dello schifo? Qui si sfiora una tragedia incredibile per un pelo e il primo pensiero che viene in mente a qualche scoppiato è quello di strumentalizzare il tutto obbligando a gran voce cosa fare e cosa non fare. E' impossibile sia stato tutto escogitato dall'inizio semplicemente perchè l'autista era un immigrato, ma non mi sorprenderei se un giorno i parrucconi della sinistra decidessero di architettare qualche strage in nome della "democrazia", hanno pur sempre degli antenati di tutto rispetto come le BR alle spalle. E' una situazione impossibile comunque, ed alla base c'è un pensiero unico malato che ha il compito di innalzare certe categorie di persone messe da sempre in secondo piano con lo scopo di dimostrare di essere migliore degli altri



Che schifo.

La sinistra deve implodere. E' la rovina del mondo. Sono più nazisti dei veri nazisti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Marzo 2019)

La sinistra è riuscita a strumentalizzare un attentato terroristico per fare una campagna retorica ed ideologica per lo ius soli sulla pelle dei bambini strappati alla morte dai carabinieri
Complimenti vivissimi. Ora basta con le fesserie, niente cittadinanza a nessuno e quegli animali di Repubblica e Fazio si vergognino nel più profondo dell'anima, ma certa gente non conosce vergogna

Al bambino comunque non va detto niente, è un ragazzino e non può cogliere tutto lo schifo politico in cui è stato coinvolto da questa gentaglia. Qualunque cosa dica non è colpa sua


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2019)

ieri giletti ha detto che il padre abbia precedenti penali,per questo non ha neanche chiesto la cittadinanza supponendo di vedersela negare.
ora ha senso perchè da una ventina d'anni non è ancora italiano,infatti senza quei precedenti dopo 10 anni avrebbe potuto chiederla ed ora il figlio sarebbe cittadino italiano già da minorenne.
il primo giorno che ho commentato la notizia non ho voluto pensar male ed ho tentato di giustificare questa anomalìa per questioni burocratiche.
secondo me ora ha pure paura che questa strumentalizzazione rischi di farlo andare via proprio,l'hanno inguaiato mi sa perchè avere il permesso di soggiorno rinnovato così tanti anni con precedenti suona anomalo.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Parole dure di Rami, il 13enne eroe del Bus in fiamme, contro Matteo Salvini:"Dopo tutto quello che è successo volevo vedere cosa avrebbe detto Salvini, se tutti i ragazzi fossero morti? Se tutti adesso lo ringraziano è merito mio. Di Maio vuole darmi la cittadinanza, io mi fido di lui".





Lui invece avrà ringraziato Nicolò (quello che si è offerto ostaggio dopo le minacce del folle)? E Riccardo (quello che ha raccolto da terra il telefonino per chiamare i carabinieri dopo essersi liberato delle manette)??







La stupidità di questa "sinistra" è oltre ogni logica, Tafazzi è un masochista dilettante a confronto.


----------



## sunburn (26 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Lui invece avrà ringraziato Nicolò (quello che si è offerto ostaggio dopo le minacce del folle)? E Riccardo (quello che ha raccolto da terra il telefonino per chiamare i carabinieri dopo essersi liberato delle manette)??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che tu ragioni come chi strumentalizza i due ragazzi e manco te ne accorgi. Così facendo, domani salta fuori il leghista vecchio stampo che dice "Eh fanno il meme su Riccardo e Niccolò guarda caso di origini siciliane(invento), eh ma allora Ambrogio che si è lanciato sull'autista e l'ha disarmato? EH? EH?". 
Questo modo di ragionare non ha alcun senso, né da un lato né dall'altro. Sono ragazzini. Punto.
Per concludere ripeto quello che ho scritto il giorno del fatto: scandaloso che con ben tre adulti accompagnatori i giornalisti si siano fiondati come avvoltoi sui ragazzini, che per di più avevano appena subito un trauma non da poco. Abbiamo un enorme problema culturale e di civiltà a livello di giornalismo, che si riversa a cascata su classe politica e opinione pubblica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2019)

Parlando di cose serie, ma voi lo sapevate che Rami (Adil) è fidanzato con Pamela Andersson???

Ma come cavolo fa, sembra sua mamma!!! Ormai è 'na vecchia raggrinzita


----------



## sunburn (26 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Parlando di cose serie, ma voi lo sapevate che Rami (Adil) è fidanzato con Pamela Andersson???
> 
> Ma come cavolo fa, sembra sua mamma!!! Ormai è 'na vecchia raggrinzita


Basta portarla dal gommista per far regolare la pressione di labbra e seno e torna come nuova.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Basta portarla dal gommista per far regolare la pressione di labbra e seno e torna come nuova.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Guarda che tu ragioni come chi strumentalizza i due ragazzi e manco te ne accorgi. Così facendo, domani salta fuori il leghista vecchio stampo che dice "Eh fanno il meme su Riccardo e Niccolò guarda caso di origini siciliane(invento), eh ma allora Ambrogio che si è lanciato sull'autista e l'ha disarmato? EH? EH?".
> Questo modo di ragionare non ha alcun senso, né da un lato né dall'altro. Sono ragazzini. Punto.
> Per concludere ripeto quello che ho scritto il giorno del fatto: scandaloso che con ben tre adulti accompagnatori i giornalisti si siano fiondati come avvoltoi sui ragazzini, che per di più avevano appena subito un trauma non da poco. Abbiamo un enorme problema culturale e di civiltà a livello di giornalismo, che si riversa a cascata su classe politica e opinione pubblica.



Mi spiace, ma non mi butti nel calderone in cui sguazzano certi giornalisti e politici faziosi ed ignominiosi.

Le storie dei 2 ragazzini Italiani si conoscono da giorni e nessuno le ha mai riportate, neppure in questo forum pieno di Salviniani. I ragazzi sono stati tutti coraggiosi, questo si è sempre scritto, non fosse altro perchè nessuno si è fatto cogliere dal panico o ha compiuto gesti sconsiderati. Dopo il fatto, oltre alle strumentalizzazioni dei sinistroidi (altra overdose di voti persi) ci siamo dovuti sorbire i piagnistei di un padre senza dignità che si è voluto avvantaggiare personalmente per le gesta del figlio il quale, guarda caso, è l'unico dei ragazzini di cui si conosce il volto ed è già diventato un simbolo come tanti altri preadolescenti strumentalizzati da penosi adulti.

Il mio sarcasmo ci sta tutto perchè siamo un Paese alla deriva, in cui si erge come detentrice di valori universali parte di una classe politica indecorosa, che dal suo eremo ha la presunzione di erudire il popolino incivile e bieco. In questa vicenda non esistono tonalità neutre, da una parte c'è il coraggio dei giovanissimi e la prontezza delle forze dell'ordine, dall'altra l'indegna e riprovevole strumentalizzazione della sinistra (fasulla) e dei suoi lacchè televisivi.


----------



## juventino (26 Marzo 2019)

Ah, quindi non è solo Salvini che strumentalizza i fatti di cronaca


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2019)

Comunque dai è una barzelletta..sinistrelli a strillare una settimana perché è scandaloso che uno DOPO 20 ANNI non abbia la cittadinanza e alla fine si scopre che non l'ha mai chiesta perché ha precedenti penali...


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque dai è una barzelletta..sinistrelli a strillare una settimana perché è scandaloso che uno DOPO 20 ANNI non abbia la cittadinanza e alla fine si scopre che non l'ha mai chiesta perché ha precedenti penali...



Spettacolo


----------



## Sotiris (26 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Parole dure di Rami, il 13enne eroe del Bus in fiamme, contro Matteo Salvini:"Dopo tutto quello che è successo volevo vedere cosa avrebbe detto Salvini, se tutti i ragazzi fossero morti? Se tutti adesso lo ringraziano è merito mio. Di Maio vuole darmi la cittadinanza, io mi fido di lui".



Francamente ha rotto i c.... Tanta pubblicità per una cosa che in un mondo normale dovrebbe essere scontata, cioè salvare se stessi e gli altri se possibile, in situazioni di emergenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Francamente ha rotto i c.... Tanta pubblicità per una cosa che in un mondo normale dovrebbe essere scontata, cioè salvare se stessi e gli altri se possibile, in situazioni di emergenza.



Invece va benissimo questo atteggiamento, così dall'eroe si passa al classico immigrato scroccone che cerca di trarre beneficio da ogni cosa (che è esattamente quello che ste zecche fanno sempre)..
E così diventa antipatico, bene


----------



## 7vinte (26 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Invece va benissimo questo atteggiamento, così dall'eroe si passa al classico immigrato scroccone che cerca di trarre beneficio da ogni cosa (che è esattamente quello che ste zecche fanno sempre)..
> E così diventa antipatico, bene



Razzista?


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Invece va benissimo questo atteggiamento, così dall'eroe si passa al classico immigrato scroccone che cerca di trarre beneficio da ogni cosa (che è esattamente quello che ste zecche fanno sempre)..
> E così diventa antipatico, bene



Aspetta, aspetta. Ci sono tanti, tantissimi, immigrati che si spaccano il sedere dalla mattina alla sera, che non hanno bisogno di andare alla ricerca di pubblicità. 

Questa, invece, è feccia manovrata dai pupari pseudo democratici. Purtroppo non sono gli unici. Anzi. Ma solo gli scemi non se ne accorgono e gli danno corda.


----------



## Comic Sans (26 Marzo 2019)

Odio chi usa l’incidente dell’africano pazzo per dare ragione a Salvini.
Odio sti ragazzini e i loro genitori che come avvoltoi stanno sfruttando l’occasione per chiedere la cittadinanza e un provino con il Milan (!!!). Vi siete salvati la vita. Cosa c’entra tutto il resto?
Odio la sinistra che ormai pensa solo a far leva su queste storielle da far condividere su facebook ai pietisti senza cervello.
Odio i buonisti schifosi che usano sti due ragazzini italo-qualcosa per dare contro a Salvini. Sono bambini, per la miseria. Cosa c’entra Salvini?
Odio tutta la gente (compresi quelli presenti su questo forum) che vedono la politica come uno scontro tra tifosi: Fascisti contro Zecche, Salviniani contro Piddioti. Ma evolvetevi.

Basta, voglio trasferirmi in cima a uno scoglio aguzzo e fare il guardiano del faro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Aspetta, aspetta. Ci sono tanti, tantissimi, immigrati che si spaccano il sedere dalla mattina alla sera, che non hanno bisogno di andare alla ricerca di pubblicità. *
> 
> Questa, invece, è feccia manovrata dai pupari pseudo democratici. Purtroppo non sono gli unici. Anzi. Ma solo gli scemi non se ne accorgono e gli danno corda.



Certo che si, in famiglia ho un "parente" immigrato senegalese che ha lavorato nei campi per pagarsi la laurea in medicina..ci mancherebbe, è pieno di persone per bene..ma appunto, quelli per bene li riconosci subito, e se ci parli a tu per tu sono i primi a dirti che gli immigrati scrocconi (la maggioranza) non li sopportano...

Purtroppo poi in TV ti mostrano solo quelli che vanno in piazza coi cartelli a chiedere lo ius soli


----------



## gabri65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Invece va benissimo questo atteggiamento, così dall'eroe si passa al classico immigrato scroccone che cerca di trarre beneficio da ogni cosa (che è esattamente quello che ste zecche fanno sempre)..
> E così diventa antipatico, bene





7vinte ha scritto:


> Razzista?



No, istinto di conservazione.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, istinto di conservazione.


Mah, dare delle zecche agli immigrati mi sembra razzismo


----------



## gabri65 (26 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mah, dare delle zecche agli immigrati mi sembra razzismo



Perdonami, senza polemica, ma dare delle zecche alle zecche non è razzismo, è una semplice constatazione. Poi le zecche possono essere di varia natura. Sarebbe razzismo se dai di zecca a TUTTI gli appartenenti ad una certa etnia indipendentemente da come si comportano. E' già stato detto milioni di volte che le persone perbene sono bene accette, e nessuno si sogna di accusare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Razzista?



Premesso che le razze esistono quindi razzista lo trovo un termine un po' abusato, in linea di principio so come si comportano certe persone


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonami, senza polemica, ma dare delle zecche alle zecche non è razzismo, è una semplice constatazione. Poi le zecche possono essere di varia natura. Sarebbe razzismo se dai di zecca a TUTTI gli appartenenti ad una certa etnia indipendentemente da come si comportano. E' già stato detto milioni di volte che le persone perbene sono bene accette, e nessuno si sogna di accusare.



Non me la prenderei, [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] è la voce del soglio pontificio nel Forum, la sua posizione è scontata in questo caso..
Io non ho nemmeno bisogno di dirlo che un immigrato per bene nemmeno lo considero, è ovvio che non ha nemmeno distinzione rispetto ad un italiano..ma guardiamo questi qui, lo vediamo come da una tragedia stanno succhiando tutto il possibile? Fra un po' chiederanno anche una medaglia al valore


----------



## sette (26 Marzo 2019)

Sinceramente questa vicenda mi ha sfracellato le palle.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2019)

Nel frattempo Bonafede e Di Maio vanno allo scontro con Salvini su questa faccenda.
Si scaldano i motori per il PD-M5S. 

Prossimamente negli schermi a giugno, registi Sergio Mattarella e Papa Bergoglio.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non me la prenderei, [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] è la voce del soglio pontificio nel Forum, la sua posizione è scontata in questo caso..
> Io non ho nemmeno bisogno di dirlo che un immigrato per bene nemmeno lo considero, è ovvio che non ha nemmeno distinzione rispetto ad un italiano..ma guardiamo questi qui, lo vediamo come da una tragedia stanno succhiando tutto il possibile? Fra un po' chiederanno anche una medaglia al valore



In verità io sono per i respingimenti e concordo con il lavoro di Salvini, quasi totalmente. E poi, non mi rappresento nella Chiesa Bergogliana, progressista e immigrazionista, ma in quella di Benedetto XVI, rappresentata attualmente dai Card. Burke e dal Card. Sarah, contro l'accoglienza degli immigrati e per la difesa di un'unità nazionale, difendendo i confini. La mia era una precisazione, perché dare delle zecche agli immigrati in generale è sbagliato


----------



## 7vinte (26 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo Bonafede e Di Maio vanno allo scontro su questa faccenda.
> Si scaldano i motori per il PD-M5S.
> 
> Nei prossimi schermi a giugno, registi Sergio Mattarella e Papa Bergoglio.



A proposito, oggi incontro tra il Papa e la Sindaca Raggi, entrambi hanno ribadito come Roma debba essere una città per l'accoglienza...


----------



## gabri65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non me la prenderei, [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] è la voce del soglio pontificio nel Forum, la sua posizione è scontata in questo caso..
> Io non ho nemmeno bisogno di dirlo che un immigrato per bene nemmeno lo considero, è ovvio che non ha nemmeno distinzione rispetto ad un italiano..ma guardiamo questi qui, lo vediamo come da una tragedia stanno succhiando tutto il possibile? Fra un po' chiederanno anche una medaglia al valore



Non me la sono presa con [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION], che anzi rispetto ed ammiro per il suo credo (e non è detto che io non seguo, anche se solo in parte). Il mio tono era assolutamente cordiale. Il post era solo per precisare alcuni concetti che supponevo chiari, anche se onestamente me lo potevo evitare, dato che lo avresti fatto sicuramente tu come infatti hai fatto adesso.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non me la prenderei, [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] è la voce del soglio pontificio nel Forum, la sua posizione è scontata in questo caso..
> Io non ho nemmeno bisogno di dirlo che un immigrato per bene nemmeno lo considero, è ovvio che non ha nemmeno distinzione rispetto ad un italiano..ma guardiamo questi qui, lo vediamo come da una tragedia stanno succhiando tutto il possibile? Fra un po' chiederanno anche una medaglia al valore





7vinte ha scritto:


> In verità io sono per i respingimenti e concordo con il lavoro di Salvini, quasi totalmente. E poi, non mi rappresento nella Chiesa Bergogliana, progressista e immigrazionista, ma in quella di Benedetto XVI, rappresentata attualmente dai Card. Burke e dal Card. Sarah, contro l'accoglienza degli immigrati e per la difesa di un'unità nazionale, difendendo i confini. La mia era una precisazione, perché dare delle zecche agli immigrati in generale è sbagliato



Ah, aggiungo: Sono decisamente contrario allo Ius Soli


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In verità io sono per i respingimenti e concordo con il lavoro di Salvini, quasi totalmente. E poi, non mi rappresento nella Chiesa Bergogliana, progressista e immigrazionista, ma in quella di Benedetto XVI, rappresentata attualmente dai Card. Burke e dal Card. Sarah, contro l'accoglienza degli immigrati e per la difesa di un'unità nazionale, difendendo i confini. La mia era una precisazione, perché dare delle zecche agli immigrati in generale è sbagliato



Ok, inoltre condivido la tua posizione ecclesiastica..
Comunque ho usato una terminologia forte ma perché rende bene l'idea secondo me di come agiscono una larghissima fetta degli immigrati, che vengono in un paese che li ospita e PRETENDONO..non so ma io dove sono ospite non pretendo nulla..a questi gli hanno insegnato invece che è tutto dovuto


----------



## Sotiris (26 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ah, aggiungo: Sono decisamente contrario allo Ius Soli



Lo ius soli - citando il segretario del PC - serve solo ad implementare la manodopera di riserva come minaccia ai lavoratori italiani per ridurre i loro diritti.
Sono contrario allo ius soli e sono di sinistra.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Parole dure di Rami, il 13enne eroe del Bus in fiamme, contro Matteo Salvini:"Dopo tutto quello che è successo volevo vedere cosa avrebbe detto Salvini, se tutti i ragazzi fossero morti? Se tutti adesso lo ringraziano è merito mio. Di Maio vuole darmi la cittadinanza, io mi fido di lui".



Prevedo candidatura tra le fila del PD tra qualche anno. 
Al peggio non c'è mai fine, del resto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Marzo 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Lo ius soli - citando il segretario del PC - serve solo ad implementare la manodopera di riserva come minaccia ai lavoratori italiani per ridurre i loro diritti.
> Sono contrario allo ius soli e sono di sinistra.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Marzo 2019)

Ho visto ora il video del ragazzino che parla, sono rimasto senza parole. 

Ma con quanta arroganza parla ?


----------



## evangel33 (26 Marzo 2019)

Andatevi a leggere le ultime dichiarazioni del vostro Capitano va&#55357;&#56834; "È come mio figlio, si alla cittadinanza" Che bandieruola. Lui va dove tira il sondaggio. Non ha idee sue. Quando lo capirete?&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Andatevi a leggere le ultime dichiarazioni del vostro Capitano va�� "È come mio figlio, si alla cittadinanza" Che bandieruola. Lui va dove tira il sondaggio. Non ha idee sue. Quando lo capirete?��



Mica voglio difendere Salvini, che già ci pensa di suo con 10000 tweet al giorno... ma io ho seguito almeno tre trasmissioni e da una settimana dice la stessa cosa, anche ieri sera da Porro, su Ramy come suo figlio e che lui vuole darla ma doveva superare e controllare cavilli di legge.

Poi io, personalmente, la cittadinanza non la darei neanche senza i cavilli.. quindi non lo difendo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Andatevi a leggere le ultime dichiarazioni del vostro Capitano va�� "È come mio figlio, si alla cittadinanza" Che bandieruola. Lui va dove tira il sondaggio. Non ha idee sue. Quando lo capirete?��



O magari hanno finito di fare gli accertamenti del caso e verificato la congruità della domanda? Ah no, la cittadinanza andava data seduta stante senza controlli, magari comunicata in diretta tv da Fazio in prima serata con tanto di consegna di targa ufficiale..


----------



## evangel33 (26 Marzo 2019)

Scusate ma io rimango della mia idea. Per me Salvini va dove tira il vento e l'opinione pubblica. Alla storia che ha aspettato gli accertamenti del caso, che ha studiato tutti i cavilli non credo.
Rimane il fatto che stiamo assistendo a un teatrino indecoroso da tutte le parti su questa vicenda che secondo me doveva essere dimenticata e non spettacolarizzata. Anche per rispetto di tutti i ragazzi che erano in quel pulmino. E invece no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma io rimango della mia idea. *Per me Salvini va dove tira il vento e l'opinione pubblica*. Alla storia che ha aspettato gli accertamenti del caso, che ha studiato tutti i cavilli non credo.
> Rimane il fatto che stiamo assistendo a un teatrino indecoroso da tutte le parti su questa vicenda che secondo me doveva essere dimenticata e non spettacolarizzata. Anche per rispetto di tutti i ragazzi che erano in quel pulmino. E invece no.



Questo è verissimo, si sa perfino che i suoi profili facebook e twitter producono post basandosi su un algoritmo che verifica gli argomenti che deve commentare e come..

Però un merito a Salvini lo do, sulla vicenda immigrazione è fermo e questo nonostante i media gli tirino feci addosso ogni giorno..per una volta il ministro dell'interno fa il suo dovere invece che fare gli interessi di altri


----------



## gabri65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Lo ius soli - citando il segretario del PC - serve solo ad implementare la manodopera di riserva come minaccia ai lavoratori italiani per ridurre i loro diritti.
> Sono contrario allo ius soli e sono di sinistra.



Il progetto è secondo me molto più agghiacciante. L'idea è quella di aumentare a dismisura il numero di disperati (e magari possibili delinquenti) e abbassare così parallelamente il tenore di vita medio. Cominci ad abbassare gli stipendi e a dare meno servizi, fino a fare entrare a forza nel subconscio l'opinione che in fondo stiamo bene, perché c'è un monte di gente che sta peggio. Stanno tentando di schiacciare verso il basso il modo di vivere, e contemporaneamente si infilano in tasca i soldi che sottraggono. Non stanno facendo il bene degli immigrati, li stanno usando per distruggere il tessuto italiano e banchettarci sopra.

Altrimenti non si spiegano queste prese di posizione in difesa di questa gente, il più delle volte da follia completa. Ma non è follia, è subdola premeditazione, e i flussi migratori degli ultimi anni sono stati una occasione imperdibile per "implementare" il progetto. Non si verificherà forse mai più, e la stanno prendendo al volo per i loro luridi scopi. Se le cose dovessero riuscire, in pochi anni ci ritroveremmo come la Cambogia degli anni '70. Il premio che ti danno è il cellulare nuovo, qualche suv e i programmi della D'Urso, così completi la riconversione del tuo cervello a pura stupidità cosmica.

Poi fa ridere il discorso della ricchezza che questa gente dovrebbe portare. Anche un bambino delle elementari è in grado di valutare che per arricchire un paese devi far entrare, semmai, gente con i soldi, imprenditori, gente che investe, turisti pieni di denaro. Se fai entare povertà, il risultato è che ti impoverisci anche te. Altrimenti Montecarlo sarebbe una bidonville.

Detto questo, mi fa tenerezza questa gente che viene in ita(g)lia con magari qualche sogno nel cassetto e invece si ritrova inconsapevolmente ad essere uno strumento di guerra per la distruzione di un popolo, ed hanno la mia solidarietà. Giusto per fugare i dubbi di qualcuno che mi legge e mi accuserebbe di razzismo all'istante.


----------



## bmb (26 Marzo 2019)

Forse dopo il bel gesto reso al nostro Paese è ora di rimandarlo a casa.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Marzo 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Andatevi a leggere le ultime dichiarazioni del vostro Capitano va�� "È come mio figlio, si alla cittadinanza" Che bandieruola. Lui va dove tira il sondaggio. Non ha idee sue. Quando lo capirete?��



Salvini è un politico ed un uomo incoerente. Basterebbe pensare alla schizofrenia nel commentare il Milan.

Però tu sei riuscito a pescare l'unica questione su cui è rimasto coerente, era difficile


----------



## vota DC (26 Marzo 2019)

Per me l'immigrazione "padronale" per abbassare il costo della vita e la battaglia dello ius soli sono due cose diverse.
L'immigrazione padronale è importazione di immigrati per abbassare il costo della vita, non si pone nessuna condizione per gli immigrati di stare a loro agio: vengono da paesi "incubatoie" e una volta qua non fanno neanche figli.
Lo ius soli non c'entra con il lavoro: i "prenditori" e i ceti dirigenti sono troppo squallidi e neanche contemplano di far crescere un bambino facendolo diventare un lavoratore. Lo ius soli da solo non serve a niente, si tratta di persone più deboli e manipolabili che ottengono la cittadinanza, cercheranno di accoppiarlo con l'abbassamento dell'età per votare, si dice a 16 ma ho anche sentito a 14. Tutte persone sotto obbligo scolastico e si può creare un votificio nelle scuole. Perché al momento il modello americano dei campus politicizzati qui non funziona perché le università costano meno.


----------



## sunburn (27 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, ma non mi butti nel calderone in cui sguazzano certi giornalisti e politici faziosi ed ignominiosi.
> 
> Le storie dei 2 ragazzini Italiani si conoscono da giorni e nessuno le ha mai riportate, neppure in questo forum pieno di Salviniani. I ragazzi sono stati tutti coraggiosi, questo si è sempre scritto, non fosse altro perchè nessuno si è fatto cogliere dal panico o ha compiuto gesti sconsiderati. Dopo il fatto, oltre alle strumentalizzazioni dei sinistroidi (altra overdose di voti persi) ci siamo dovuti sorbire i piagnistei di un padre senza dignità che si è voluto avvantaggiare personalmente per le gesta del figlio il quale, guarda caso, è l'unico dei ragazzini di cui si conosce il volto ed è già diventato un simbolo come tanti altri preadolescenti strumentalizzati da penosi adulti.
> 
> Il mio sarcasmo ci sta tutto perchè siamo un Paese alla deriva, in cui si erge come detentrice di valori universali parte di una classe politica indecorosa, che dal suo eremo ha la presunzione di erudire il popolino incivile e bieco. In questa vicenda non esistono tonalità neutre, da una parte c'è il coraggio dei giovanissimi e la prontezza delle forze dell'ordine, dall'altra l'indegna e riprovevole strumentalizzazione della sinistra (fasulla) e dei suoi lacchè televisivi.


Non sono io che ti butto nel calderone. Sei tu stesso che lo fai nel momento in cui fai un minestrone mettendo insieme ius soli, un crimine commesso da un cittadino italiano(che ti piaccia o meno, Sy è cittadino italiano), i comunisti ecc.


----------

